# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Polyurethane Ester

## preparator

Anyone have a good (cheap) supplier for 48x108 sheets of various thicknesses of 2.0 pcf polyurethane ester foam?

----------


## Gallagher

I don't know what you consider cheap, but I'm paying $112.00 for a 2 x 54 x 108 inch sheet of the ester. I get it from Springfield paper out of Fort Washington, PA. The lead time is about 10 days and they deliver.

----------

